# Can anyone recommend some metal documentaries?



## Chriphery (Jun 9, 2013)

I've recently been watching Parkway drive's: Home is for the heartless as well as Bring me the Horizon's Lads on tour. I've watched Lamb Of Gods docs, and the unofficial ones by Periphery's Jeff Holcomb. 
I'd like to watch more modern band docs, can anyone recommend me some. I feel they are really inspiring and help me as a musician to keep going everyday. Foo Fighters' was amazing as well. 
Let me know!


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 9, 2013)

if you haven't seen it yet, go watch 'metal: a head bangers journey' and 'Global Metal'.
since then, sam dunn has made a few different 1 hour long documentaries about different metal genres


----------



## erotophonophilia (Jun 9, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> if you haven't seen it yet, go watch 'metal: a head bangers journey' and 'Global Metal'.
> since then, sam dunn has made a few different 1 hour long documentaries about different metal genres



Sam Dunn makes the most informative documentaries, and also credits Dick Dale as the originator of metal guitar. Everyone needs to watch "Lemmy."


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 9, 2013)

My fav....although is very 80s Metal centric...

"The Decline of Western Civilization, Part II - The Metal Years" (part 1 was about Punk...also a good watch). Warning: it does get into glam some

That includes young WASP, Megadeth, Ozzy, Faster Pussycat, Rikki Rachtman, etc.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 10, 2013)

A Day to Remember has a really awesome documentary if your into the homesick album.


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2013)

"Such Hawks, Such Sounds" is a cool one, mainly focuses on Stoner Rock and sludge stuff like Sleep, Kyuss, Pentagram, etc... "85 Minutes of Brutality" is all about grindcore and the underground scene, very little about well known grind bands which sucks but it's still an alright watch. There were a few others that came up on Youtube when I watched those ones but those were the big two I remember

Edit: "Until The Light Takes Us" was the other one and it focuses on black metal and the Scandanavian region


----------



## blackjackslsc8 (Jun 10, 2013)

Some kind of monster, if you want to see the greatest heavy metal band of all time reduced to bunch of whining, treatment babies.


----------



## liberascientia (Jun 10, 2013)

This is awesome. A great insight into the life of a touring underground band struggling to cover the costs of touring.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## pero (Jun 11, 2013)

here`s some of the stuff I watched and enjoyed 

Anvil - The story of Anvil 

Get trashed - The story of trash metal

Once upon a tine in Norway (the history of Mayhem)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Majesty


----------



## ilyti (Jun 11, 2013)

+1 on Anvil documentary. So worth seeing.


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 13, 2013)

Came in to recommend Anvil.


----------



## KevHo (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm late but I came in to recommend Anvil: Story of Anvil.

Seriously interesting behind the scenes look at the band who never made it. Made me super happy to find out that they were able to achieve some mainstream success after the release of the film. Still waiting for my chance to see them. Lol.


----------



## halomojo (Jun 18, 2013)

Iron Maiden - Flight 666. Half concert footage, but amazing to see Bruce fly the entire band and crew from city to city.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 18, 2013)

Metal Evolution is an awesome documentary series:
Metal Evolution (TV Series 2011


----------



## halomojo (Jun 18, 2013)

Also,

Like you said the Foo Fighters Band documentary is great, but Dave Grohl just put out a great documentary about the famous recording studio, Sound City.

- Meshuggah Alive DVD has lots of great bonus interview/documentary stuff.

- Opeth Making of Albums. There has been one on every album since Blackwater Park.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jun 19, 2013)

pero said:


> here`s some of the stuff I watched and enjoyed
> 
> Anvil - The story of Anvil
> 
> ...


 +1 on Majesty, Get thrashed, and Anvil the story of Anvil. And there's an interesting documentary on black metal called until the light takes us. I'm not a fan of black metal at all but still an interesting watch


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 19, 2013)

Those parkway DVD's (Not a huge fan anymore) are so good. Gets you so pumped to get off your ass and tour.
The As I Lay Dying DVD was decent.
If you want a tear jerker, watch The Red Shore DVD.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jun 19, 2013)

Not strictly a band documentary, but check this out: Metal: A Headbanger's Journey (2005) - IMDb

Is the greatest doc on Metal I've seen. The follow-up is called Global Metal, also very cool.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jun 19, 2013)

Heavy Metal in Baghdad is great, about the only metal band in that region struggling to play etc around 2005


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 19, 2013)

Dayviewer said:


> Heavy Metal in Baghdad is great, about the only metal band in that region struggling to play etc around 2005


Sounds intense as hell! Have to check that one out.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 20, 2013)

A List of Metal Documentaries! : Metal

^this might be of interest

Also, Iron Maiden Flight 666


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 20, 2013)

Lemmy is amazing.

I loved it, my father who isn't at all into metal love it. It really is a beautifully made documentary.


----------



## themike (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Kaickul (Jun 20, 2013)

Until the Light Takes Us


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jun 27, 2013)

*GET THRASHED.*
No Metal doco gets me more pumped & motivated to go out & write killer music with my band. It's a great doco

As far as solo band ones. I think 'Cannibal Corpse: Centuries of Torment' beats all of them. I've watched it so many times, really great stuff!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 8, 2013)

Parkway Drive's first documentary is also good, it shows how they developed as a band etc.

Also cool to see how Adam D from KSE helped them out so much.


----------



## vent187 (Jul 8, 2013)

I just finished watching Killswitch Engage's documentary.

Here's the link: 
All parts are available on Youtube. Super fun, and super inspiring.

But favourite of all time has to be Foo Fighter's Back and Forth, even though it's not Metal. Dave Grohl


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 10, 2013)

UltraParanoia said:


> *GET THRASHED.*
> As far as solo band ones. I think 'Cannibal Corpse: Centuries of Torment' beats all of them. I've watched it so many times, really great stuff!


 
Agreed. I watched this for the first time at the weekend and it's immense.


----------

